# what does everyone think of the fluval 305?



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

hey everyone,

i'm thinking about getting a fluval 305 canister filter for my new 4x14x18 tang setup *** heard that there very reliable and do a good job of cleaning the tank just wanted to know what it runs like and some good things about it that i should know if anyone has ever had one thanks


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the most i hear about them is that they leak. rarely hear anyhting good about them


----------



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

i know someone that has had his old branded fluval canister running for 16 years without a problem and they also come with a 6 year warranty that's the main reson i'm thinking about getting one


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i hear one good story among a lot of bad ones every now and then. the big one if that if the power goes out, or you turn the power off during tank cleaning, the filter tends to start leaking

i also think the design is lacking, i don't get it personally, i think the other stackable canisters are a much better option

i just bought a marineland and while i like it so far, and the smaller models have their advantages, I would suggest rena over them any day. especially on the larger models

i'd also prefer two filters over one, even if it's two smaller filter over one big one

you could get two eheim 2215's for just over $200 right now

wanted to add that i have no personal experience with this line of canisters, i only know what i read about them, I don't own one because i have heard enough to scare me off


----------



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

yes i have always had aqua one canisters because there a big brand cheap reliable and do a good job of cleaning the tank i just wanted to try something, and i also have two filters most of the time but this isnt the biggest tank and a got heaps of filters laying around the house so if it does fail (bloody hope not) then i still have a back up plan, and lastly i live in australia so the prices on eheims are a fair bit more  but if the fluval plan doesent work i will definitely start saving for one cheers


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a fluval 305 and 405 running on both my planted 58-gallon and African 45-gallon. I've never had any trouble. they are quiet, do a good job and are easy to open and clean.

I originally ran marineland c-series canisters on my tanks, but when one 220 and two 360s leaked within a year (one within a month), I threw them out and didn't look back. I'm told that design flaw is fixed, but I switched to Fluval, which is where I remain . . .


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I run my 80 gallon plant tank with a Fluval 305. It has been in use for about 6-7 years. I've had to replace the oring once because it leaked a bit after a cleaning (that was 6 months ago).

The tank water is pristeen, the fish constantly breed in the tank (my discus).

The only complaint I have with it is that the impeller is getting old and it rattles a bit. But a 15.00 impeller will fix that at the next cleaning.

The fluval filters are in my opinion an exellent choice. Maybe I have just had good luck with the 4 or 5 that I have owned, but I have never had any problems with them.

RBFG


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> you could get two eheim 2215's for just over $200 right now


I have two 2215's on my 55 (similar footprint to the OP's tank). I found that I had to add a powerhead (Hydor Nano) to increase tank circulation a bit. Other than that, I'm pretty happy with the overall setup so far.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

(abc)Jarrad said:


> yes i have always had aqua one canisters because there a big brand cheap reliable and do a good job of cleaning the tank i just wanted to try something, and i also have two filters most of the time but this isnt the biggest tank and a got heaps of filters laying around the house so if it does fail (bloody hope not) then i still have a back up plan, and lastly i live in australia so the prices on eheims are a fair bit more  but if the fluval plan doesent work i will definitely start saving for one cheers


man completely spaced on that, i was going off of current sales going on here in the states, my bad ha


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

There seems to be many Fluval haters in this forum. I have had 305's and now running a 405 on my 75 gal. My only problems were due to my own miss-handling. I do silicone grease the o-ring and around top of canister where they meet. I even grease the impeller cover a little just to make that much easier to remove. I currently am running bio media in all trays. And use polishing filter at very top. I could easily go 2 months without opening this filter for maintenance. Though my curious nature gets the best of me. I may rinse media and just clean the sponges. As far as power outages and leaking all over the place? I can't see that happening (ever) ! I do my water changes each Sunday and just hit the off button on surge strip. I think I would see leakage then! As this is same as power going out. I am sure Eheim and Rena are fine filters, but so are Fluval's. It's great that we are all allowed to make our own choice. Enjoy your new filter Jarrad...whatever the brand!


----------



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

hey thanks very much for your reply's everyone  i'm definitely going with the 305 now i just need 2 remember 2 grease the o ring up every now and then and if the only problem is a worn out impela i'll be a happy man haha thanks again every1 :thumb:


----------



## davecastfe (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had one running for many years now it is an older model with the 2 back to back sponge filters, it is a great filter easy to maintain and it is super quiet.


----------



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

great  what model do u have?


----------



## MeLLeR (Aug 28, 2010)

Gday Jarred,
Im an Aussie too, and I know that the Eheim filters are more expensive, but for my two cents worth the back-up support on Eheims is better in Aus than the Fluval. I had one of each running on a tank and had warranty issuesw on both within six months of each other. Fluval wouldnt honour their warranty for weeks, eheim had a new filter to me next business day. My vote goes to eheim.

either way i think you'll be impressed with the performance of both. I just like that customer support. :wink:

EDIT: Eheim repaired the broken cannister (2228) and sent it back...now I have two!


----------



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

hey MeLLeR thanks for the reply  if the fluval is a peice of **** i will deffently go straight to eheim because there just an all round great filter i just wonted 2 try something different haha wot size tank do you have the filters running in and what model were they? cheers


----------



## MeLLeR (Aug 28, 2010)

Gday mate,

I had a Fluval 405 running on a 380l (100g) tank, and it was a quality filter. I wouldnt call it rubbish, It's performance was great but It was just the after sales support that put a bitter taste in my mouth. I eperienced problems with the plastic warping on the canister body, and that was what started my problems. I wouldn't have had an issue with them except the way they tried to dodge any warranty claim related to it. It literally took weeks, i'm glad I had Redunancy filters! Having said that, that was just my experience.

I Currently have two Eheim 2228 running on the same tank (100g) and am equally impressed with their performance. Water is Crystal clear and I cant hear them at all from outside the stand.....love the quiet seeing as the new-born daughters bedroom wall is behind the tank!

Now waiting for my new Eheim Pro3e usb 2074 to arrive for the new tank....

If you could afford it, i would go Eheim just for that peace of mind.


----------



## (abc)Jarrad (Jun 21, 2010)

hey mate thanks for the reply my b'days coming up so i asked my mum to get me a new canister hahaha it's still a toss up with a fluval 305, 405 or some sort of ehiem my price range is about 1000 bucks so moneys not much of a problem for the size i wont what do you recamend for a 4x18x18? Cheers


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

They filter well, but all in all are a big ***************. If the seals are not just right they will leak. I highly recommend rena xp series and eheim over them.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had my 304 (or is it 303?) for almost 20 years.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

(abc)Jarrad said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a fluval 305 canister filter for my new 4x14x18 tang setup I've heard that there very reliable and do a good job of cleaning the tank just wanted to know what it runs like and some good things about it that i should know if anyone has ever had one thanks


I would go with a eheim classic, they just run and run and run with very little maintenance required. 
You can also get good deals on a eheim pro 2, they are very good also, but do have more maintenance needs than the classic.

The eheims are dead silent also. I had a Rena XP and it worked great, except it was a little loud for my setup. You can't go wrong wtih a eheim.


----------

